# Just started heat cycle



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi April, I've been through it a couple times with my girls.
I think the length varies between individual dogs but is around 3 weeks.

Our breeder said don't let them swim around the second week when they're ready for action and the cervix is more open and they can be susceptible to pyoderma - but I keep them from swimming the whole time. I just don't want any problems and don't want to screw around with this day or that day.

Other than swimming, mine do all their normal activities, they wear panties out in public, you just have to get good at remembering to get the panties off before she squats to pee when going outside! If you go to any classes or training, check if they're allowed to go in season or should stay home and do make up sessions.

If playing with other dogs, neutered males ok, just make sure no humping and and bugging her, because some may try even if they don't have all the parts. 

I think you will know when she's done by 4 weeks, no more bleeding or discharge. Then I give mine a nice big bubbly full body bath with deoderizing dog shampooo and consider them back to normal. 

There's a short period of time within around 7-10 days that mine are in full swing and ready for love that makes me a little nervous, Gladys gets restless and night and may get me up at night making noise or going to the door. We have a fenced kennel yard and I never leave them outside unsupervised, but around that time and if you see any restlessness or weird behavior, I would just keep an extra eye on her and keep her close/indoors. They also do this thing called "flagging" when they're ready for action, they may back up to people or other animals, move their tail aside as if to say "I'm ready now!" just so you know to expect a little nutty behavior <3

Sometimes it can be hard to nail down hard and fast # of days to time these situations, because they may coming in season but no discharge or noticeable signs so it goes unnoticed until they are already in full swing.

There are probably some articles on line with more scientific info, but these are my experiences. Good luck, my girls are pretty easy, hope you have an easy time too.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Neutered males are NOT OK. Neutered males can and will still be interested in a female in heat and if they mount and tie can cause injury to both of them. NO MALE dogs around her at all for at least 4 weeks, I'd give it 6.

Never leave her unsupervised outside. Intact males will come from miles around and some of them are so determined to get to the female they will injure themselves getting into the yard. Also, SHE will be interested in the males and there are stories of dogs mating through fencing. 

Don't take her to training classes or out in public. It will just cause trouble for other dog owners and that's not fair or safe.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

mylissyk said:


> Neutered males are NOT OK. Neutered males can and will still be interested in a female in heat and if they mount and tie can cause injury to both of them. NO MALE dogs around her at all for at least 4 weeks, I'd give it 6.
> 
> Never leave her unsupervised outside. Intact males will come from miles around and some of them are so determined to get to the female they will injure themselves getting into the yard. Also, SHE will be interested in the males and there are stories of dogs mating through fencing.
> 
> Don't take her to training classes or out in public. It will just cause trouble for other dog owners and that's not fair or safe.


You have good advise, but how can a neutered male get injured if they tie the female? What's the difference between that and intact male? Well other than the fact of being neutered or not.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The penis enlarges, there are two glands on the penis that swell and actually lock them together, so the penis can't be removed from the vulva until the swelling goes down. They are literally "tied" together, so if one of them tries to get away imagine the damage that can be done to the penis or even the vulva by ripping it out while it is still swollen and stuck.

During the tie the female may try to get away from the male. The male can be dragged by the female, with the potential for trauma and damage. The bitch may twist, turn, or even try to bite him. If he tries to get away from her, same problem. 

Yes, all of that can happen during a planned mating, which is why it should be supervised. There is no reason to run the risk of it happening with a neutered male.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh thanks a lot for your info. Yeah I think your points are very valid


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I have 2 neutered males and one intact female. My boys were interested the first time she was in heat, then nothing after that. The first time there were no ties and I didn't separate the dogs due to my lifestyle it would be just too tough. I do watch them though. As for playing with other dogs, I didn't give them any opportunity. On walks I kept her on leash all the time, which normally my dogs are off leash on walks on the trails. There was one incident with coyotes, but we chased them off. 

Lucy's only been in heat twice so far. Ask your breeder how your girl's mom was during her heat. Was it long, short, heavy bleeding, personality change, how far apart are cycles, etc.? Your breeder should be able to fill in a lot of questions for you.

I do train outdoors with my girl in heat. I do fieldwork with her. My friends all have agreed to run our girls when they are in heat at the end of the training session. The girls all have e-collars on so we have a lot of control. I've never had my girl run off, but she's had lots of training.

I don't swim my girl either during heat cycles. Pyometra is a horrible thing and I don't want her to get any infection that might cause that issue.


----------

